# de rgb a rca



## chaky2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo un problema tengo un cable rgb(si es que asi se llama)(tres fichas rojo,verde,azul) y lo quiero pasar a una sola ficha, es decir que los tres cables esten en uno... se puede???     





saludos y gracias


----------



## muyperezoso (Feb 17, 2007)

depende de donde quieras conectarlo, con los colores primarios, puedes conectarlo a euroconector o al vga, aunque creo q hay problemas con los sincronismos.
Especifica mas datos, hay formatos en los q el sincronismo es en uno de los cables y el color q falta se consigue mediante un algoritmo...
De q fuente a q destino?


----------



## chaky2007 (Feb 23, 2007)

haber  si me explico es una pantalla rarisima ni marca tiene, ni modelo que tiene una unica entrada rgb y quisiera conectarle la vcr que utiliza una sola ficha para el video


----------

